# My just completed Elvira



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been at this one for 3 weeks or so and got it basically completed today. It is another great kit from Frank and Moebius. Perfect fit as usual, great rendition of Elvira, and fantastic diorama setting. Let me know what you think.



















Bob K.


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Very nice! I like the shading on the skintones and on the sofa.........keeps it from having a too new look.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice job. The couch turned out good. Elvira looks, well like Elvira!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great. I like the toning/aging on the couch. Her eyes look suitably eerie.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome job. Really nice work.
The red leather couch looks real!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The funny thing about the couch was I painted it with Freak Flex sunburn red. I gave it fairly heavy coats and I got that aged and lighted effect by accident. You can get that color of paint to lay down in different shades depending on how much you put on and I just attempted to give it a reasonable coat and ended up with that which made me quite happy. The wood framing is done by hand with Vallejo air burnt umber. It is a really neat paint for brushing on to get a very nice wood effect. Being thinned for airbrushes it doesn't go down as a completely solid color but will have variations in the color levels that help to simulate wood.

Thanks for the positive comments gentlemen.

Bob K.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work Bob!! This is a great kit!
Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

can you share your technique for the stockings? 

was it just a layer of smoke over the regular fleshtone?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> can you share your technique for the stockings?
> 
> was it just a layer of smoke over the regular fleshtone?


It was basically airbrushed Tamiya smoke over the same flesh tone used on the rest of the body. I did do more than one coat, mainly because at some point after applying the initial coat of smoke I saw a couple of bare areas on the legs that I needed to coat. It was the first time I had used the smoke and it takes a bit of application to get various levels of darkness. You have a fair amount of control because of this so giving it a single shot isn't going to have a big effect. Thank goodness because of that it allowed me to fix those bare spots of skin without making the immediate larger area too dark. I am thinking it can also be used for shading and toning down things as well. I am also working on the Monarch Ghost and thought I had too light a dry brushing on the brick wall so am going to see if I can tone it down with the smoke. It might be that it will allow for much more overall use.

Bob K.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

An all around cool paint job Bob, kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Very nice. And those legs! WOW! How did you do them?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> Very nice. And those legs! WOW! How did you do them?


Chinxy, as I posted above (I believe) I used Tamiya smoke out of the airbrush to do them. It works great but I can't take credit for the idea, another guy on HT posted about doing that earlier. And as I also noted that smoke can be used for lots of other things now that I think about it. Darkening for shadowing, toning down, etc. It might become one of my primary paints now and it came out of the airbrush nice without thinning. Thanks for the compliments guys.

Bob K.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! This is making me want to buy one of these, now. 

Sean


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, Bob!! Overall great look! - Denis


----------

